# Does This Bit Exist?



## Brett Agostini (Sep 10, 2010)

I need to run a quarter inch groove to match some antique furniture. This means I need a 1/8 radius core box bit or round nose bit. I can't find it... Does it exist? 

If not, how do I make this round bottomed groove that is 1/4 inch across?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

magnate bit 1503, if I understand your post correctly. $11.00

Magnate


Also bit 801, $9.50

http://magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showProductGroup&theID=148


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Round Nose Bits

http://www.heleta.com/carbide-products/router-bits/Round-Nose/Round-Nose-Router-Bit-p6828671.html

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v130-0202/ea_-_groove_forming


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Not heard of Heleta before.Some of their bits are quite interesting, like Dragon Ball Router Bit 1/2" x 7/8" They aren't even dear.

Any user feedback on Heleta?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Not heard of Heleta before.Some of their bits are quite interesting, like Dragon Ball Router Bit 1/2" x 7/8" They aren't even dear.
> 
> Any user feedback on Heleta?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter - I've got several, including the dragon ball Just bought it out of curiousity, but, for $3 what the heck Kind of a minuature rosette cutter. Bits are actually pretty decent. I used one of their drawer pull bits because I liked the profile. I wasn't sure it would last through a fair sized MDF project so I bought 3. First one finished the project and is still going strong. Go figure. I've also been using their sanding belts, ROS discs and carbide burrs. All have been more than satisfactory for the price. :sold:


----------



## billw (Jul 30, 2008)

Brett:
Don't know what country you're in, so don't know if Lee Valley is on your radar.

Go to leevalley dot com (sorry, I can't post URLs), click "Item Search" then search for "Core Box". Lee Valley has them from 1/16" radius to 1/2" radius.

-- Bill


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Peter - I've got several, including the dragon ball Just bought it out of curiousity, but, for $3 what the heck Kind of a minuature rosette cutter. Bits are actually pretty decent. I used one of their drawer pull bits because I liked the profile. I wasn't sure it would last through a fair sized MDF project so I bought 3. First one finished the project and is still going strong. Go figure. I've also been using their sanding belts, ROS discs and carbide burrs. All have been more than satisfactory for the price. :sold:


Hi John

Thanks for that. I was thinking the same. Most rosette cutters I see, including one I've got, are much bigger than some jobs need and that dragon cutter looked interesting. There were others as well.
I need a new US mule. My last one has moved permanently here !

Cheers

Peter


----------

